# Best bang-for-the-buck hardtail 6 string?



## TheGuitarPit (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm looking to get a no-frills hardtail 6 string to get back into playing some metal rhythm. It's been a while since I bought a cheaper guitar, but it looks like the Korean models have upped their game a fair bit. 10 years ago, it'd be a complete waste to buy a $400-800 Korean model. Now, that might not be the case... 

Personally, I want a thin fast neck, pickups I won't have to swap out immediately, and not a ton of fit/finish problems. 25.5" scale would be ideal.

What is the consensus on bang for buck these days? PRS SE Holcomb seems popular. As does some of the Ibanez Iron Label (RGAIX6FM or SIX6FDFM)?

Are these guitars going to feel like cheap garbage compared to a basic Kiesel Aries or an old Ibanez Prestige on eBay? An Aries is going to be about $300~400 more than the above-mentioned guitars and require waiting for the build. Still worth it compared to a Korean model?


----------



## scrub (Feb 27, 2017)

I've had good luck with Schecters


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 27, 2017)

I've had bad luck even with higher-end Schecters. I would stay away from them unless you can try them in person.

Out of the ones you suggested I would say go for the RGAIX6FM.


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Feb 27, 2017)

scrub said:


> I've had good luck with Schecters



Schecter is exactly what comes to mind when I mentioned "terrible korean guitars from 2004." Easily the worst guitar I've ever owned. As I understand it, most of them are made in that World Music place in Korea so they're probably similar to the other options?



kindsage said:


> I've had bad luck even with higher-end Schecters. I would stay away from them unless you can try them in person.
> 
> Out of the ones you suggested I would say go for the RGAIX6FM.



Can you speak to how the RGA Iron Series feels compared to something higher quality? Does it lack playability/tone? Or is that a thing of the past?


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 27, 2017)

The Schecter KM6 sounds ideal spec-wise. Any hardtail banshee would also be a nice fit. The Kiesel should be great at that price point as well honestly. Personally not a fan of the ibanez necks.


----------



## Thrashman (Feb 27, 2017)

LTD's and Schecters, hell, even PRS SE's offer amazing quality guitars for little money.


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Feb 27, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> The Schecter KM6 sounds ideal spec-wise. Any hardtail banshee would also be a nice fit. The Kiesel should be great at that price point as well honestly. Personally not a fan of the ibanez necks.



Yeah, that actually looks spot on. Exact specs I'm looking for, so thanks for the recommendation. Seems awfully pricey for a Korean-made instrument though. $1200 is well into the nice-used-USA-guitar range, or whatever else you want.

The RGAIX6U looks great too, but I felt similar about it. $1200 is pretty steep.


----------



## robski92 (Feb 27, 2017)

I've had good luck with all my Schecters. Maybe the older ones had some issues, but I own a Banshee Elite 8 and it's one of the best playing guitars that I own. Super low action and I got it for a steal used at GC. Think I payed a little over $500 for it. The banshee elite models have stainless steel frets too so I think it's worth taking a look into those. I've also owned one of the new black jack atx 8 strings that played great and a black jack sls 7 that was great. My oldest one I own is a hellraiser 6 string that I've had for probably around 6 years. I've modded the hell out of it but it still one of my workhorse guitars that has played great. 

As far as the RGA, I'd look for a used RGA121. You can get them for around the same price as a new RGA iron label but it will be a prestige. I haven't liked the iron label series RGA's so far.


----------



## oracles (Feb 27, 2017)

Pick up a used MIJ Ibanez/Jackson. They're all over the place, cheap, and reliable instruments.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 27, 2017)

Try find a second hand Ibanez RG652, you should be able to get one for around $1k no problem in the states.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 27, 2017)

You can't go wrong with the older Schecter Banshee models as the hardware (bridge & tuners) is Hipshot the neck is incredibly slim and playable (w/compound radius) and it comes with EMG's or Duncans I picked up a used one last year (w/EMG's) and I almost felt like I'd ripped the guy off as I can't fault it in any department.

As a second choice I'd recommend the Charvel hardtail strats as some of them go for very good prices used plus they come with Seymour Duncans as standard and rather like the Banshee they're a solid no frills strat style guitar.


----------



## HotKarl (Feb 27, 2017)

Triple-J said:


> As a second choice I'd recommend the Charvel hardtail strats as some of them go for very good prices used plus they come with Seymour Duncans as standard and rather like the Banshee they're a solid no frills strat style guitar.



This! Can find them used for a good price. I dig mine. Saved about $300 over new.


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Feb 27, 2017)

HotKarl said:


> This! Can find them used for a good price. I dig mine. Saved about $300 over new.



Yeah that's killer. Looks like you can get one for about $500. Pretty hard to beat, but I'm not sure those pickups are what I'm looking for. I'll have to see if I can find one at a local shop to feel the neck.


----------



## Tree (Feb 27, 2017)

oracles said:


> Pick up a used MIJ Ibanez/Jackson. They're all over the place, cheap, and reliable instruments.



This. All day every day. $400-600 and they'll easily outplay guitars that retail for twice a size much


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 27, 2017)

Saw an Iron Label RGA out in the wild for the first time yesterday, and I couldnt believe the price! I bought both my used RGA121s AND new Dimarzios for less!


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 27, 2017)

oracles said:


> Pick up a used MIJ Ibanez/Jackson. They're all over the place, cheap, and reliable instruments.



Yup,

As others have said used japanese ibanez are probably your best bet. You can get some really killer deals on guitars that will blow most MIA stuff out of the water.


----------



## Jeffbro (Feb 27, 2017)

652 period, they go for like 600 used with a nice ass case and fits your requirements perfectly. Best neck on the market, versatile pickups, nice finish and hardware. Nothing will touch it at that price point. Maybe rga121s but they are usually more beat, worse pickups, thicker neck.

Banshee/KM necks are nice, but thicker, worse fretwork, doesn't have the super slick satin prestige neck finish.

Kiesels are way more expensive even if used. Same with higher end jackson/esp stuff.


----------



## vilk (Feb 27, 2017)

Everyone is saying MIJ Ibanez and MIJ Jackson, but let me remind you: most of that stuff has a floating bridge. And OP wants a hardtail specifically

If you can find a MIJ Ibby or a MIJ Jackson with a hardtail, you better jump on it. Honestly, the only MIJ either of them that I can think of with a hardtail is a Jackson SLSMG. 

Rather, I should say, obviously MIJ Ibbies with hardtail bridges are still being made today, since Ibby has production in Japan. I just meant that the older Japanese Ibanez stuff you see on a used market is practically never hardtail

My advice is Agile or LTD. Or, since the other thread reminded me, you can find Godin guitars for a STEAL.


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah, I was looking around for an RGA321 but only found a couple for sale...all $900+. The RG 652 looks like it can be found much cheaper, so maybe that's a good route. Even changing the pickups on a used one looks like it'll be way under $900 of the other options. Thanks! Great replies, I didn't expect all the helpful info.


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 27, 2017)

Used ibby prestige, or schecter gets my vote.

I would run miles from any ibby less than prestige never ever played a good one.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 27, 2017)

A used Jackson DKMGT or SLSMG. Can't go wrong with these two.


----------



## robski92 (Feb 27, 2017)

> Yeah, I was looking around for an RGA321 but only found a couple for sale...all $900+



RGA321's are usually a bit more expensive compared to the 121's unfortunately. I have 2 121's though and I love them to death!


----------



## BubbleWrap (Feb 27, 2017)

Ibanez SZ!


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 27, 2017)

... Or something from ESP LTD 1000-series. Having an ESP LTD AJ-1 Andy James signature right now, and it's solid good quality instrument all around. Korean Signature series is kind of same thing with Deluxe. Schecters also from same factory, as suggested.

If you want sharp fret ends, get Ibanez RGAIX6FM


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd vote for the used MIJ Jackson or Ibanez, with the Charvel pro mod coming in a close second.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 27, 2017)

ESP/LTD Deluxe 1000 series (either an H or MH-NT) or a PRS SE Holcomb. 
Personally all the Korean Schecter's I've played have been great too.... there are a lot of models to choose from with Schecter too (SLS series, Banshees, KM's, Hellraiser Hybrids).


----------



## Forkface (Feb 27, 2017)

my holcomb is flawless.
and frankly everything that comes out of WMI in that price range is top shelf. 

I thought we were past the "ermahgerd why so much moneyzz for korean guitarz wtfff" complains. cmon people, its 2017.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 27, 2017)

Ibanez and Schecter are the two brands that immediately come to mind... however several brand new axes from both companies have been really bad... unloved frets, dead spots, shape fret ends, twisted necks, non-functional truss rods... buyer beware.


----------



## aceinet (Feb 28, 2017)

Another vote of confidence in a used Charvel Pro Mod.


----------



## Jeffbro (Feb 28, 2017)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Ibanez and Schecter are the two brands that immediately come to mind... however several brand new axes from both companies have been really bad... unloved frets, dead spots, shape fret ends, twisted necks, non-functional truss rods... buyer beware.



Sounds a bit extreme. Is this personal experience or?


----------



## DarthV (Feb 28, 2017)

ScumTricycle said:


> Yeah, I was looking around for an RGA321 but only found a couple for sale...all $900+. The RG 652 looks like it can be found much cheaper, so maybe that's a good route. Even changing the pickups on a used one looks like it'll be way under $900 of the other options. Thanks! Great replies, I didn't expect all the helpful info.



Well the rga321 does have quite the nice finished arch top and were higher priced than the 121's. When buying used, you just need to be patient. Differences between the 121 and the 652 would be the better stock pickups and locking machine heads on the 652. So if you like the TZ/AN pups, you're golden with the 652.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 28, 2017)

I give another vote for a 652. Best bang for your buck IMO that's why I bought one and have zero complaints.


----------



## bnzboy (Feb 28, 2017)

Jackson slattxmg3-6 is currently being sold with discount for certain color (around 400-500 ish). Basswood, EMG81/85 (swap em out if you want), tonepros bridge, pretty solid guitar for what you pay for I'd say


----------



## vm27 (Feb 28, 2017)

Used RGT6EXFX - neck through and EMGs


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 28, 2017)

Forkface said:


> my holcomb is flawless.
> and frankly everything that comes out of WMI in that price range is top shelf.
> 
> I thought we were past the "ermahgerd why so much moneyzz for korean guitarz wtfff" complains. cmon people, its 2017.



I think a lot of those arguments are directed towards the WMI instruments that are pushing 1500-2000$ while the factory is also making 600$~ guitars of the same quality. To each their own though, at higher price points id rather get a top shelf japanese guitar or even MIA.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 1, 2017)

MIM Fender Telecaster!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Mar 1, 2017)

oracles said:


> Pick up a used MIJ Ibanez/Jackson. They're all over the place, cheap, and reliable instruments.


I second that. I got my SLSMG for $400 a few years ago at Guitar Center in such good condition you wouldn't have known it was used if it didn't say so. It was my also my first time owning a neck-thru and won't be the last. My only complaint about it was I really didn't care for the sound of the 81 & 85 but swapping them took care of that. I love the 85 in the bridge and 81 in the neck(though I very rarely use it).


----------



## movingpictures (Mar 1, 2017)

KM6


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.jerichoguitars.com/6-string/

Jericho Guitars $799 for neck through, duncans, locking tuners, graphtec nut, and hipshot saddles.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Mar 2, 2017)

PRS SE (Korean, not the new Chinese Standard line) or Ibanez SZ. Great players and, ironically, both came from the same factory (WMI). SZs were discontinued just before Ibanez moved to their own factory in Indonesia, IIRC . Either one will run about $350 used. Check here, Reverb, and the GC used site.


----------



## Forkface (Mar 2, 2017)

Cloudy said:


> I think a lot of those arguments are directed towards the WMI instruments that are pushing 1500-2000$ while the factory is also making 600$~ guitars of the same quality. To each their own though, at higher price points id rather get a top shelf japanese guitar or even MIA.



yeah definitely, and maybe I've been lucky/unlucky so far but as things stands given my personal experience, i'd rather get a 1k+ guitar made in Korea than one made in the states. 
Honestly i dont know how Gibson can get away with some of the stuff they put out for a thousand bucks.


----------



## Lionsden (Mar 3, 2017)

used ibanez prestige rga121? killer guitars and you can find one under $800 pretty easily.


----------



## Jeffbro (Mar 3, 2017)

Lionsden said:


> used ibanez prestige rga121? killer guitars and you can find one under $800 pretty easily.



800 is way too much for a very basic prestige.

600 is reasonable for a mint stock 121


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 4, 2017)

If you can grab a hardtail EVH guitar, those have been pretty all-around fantastic from what I've played.


----------



## MatthewK (Mar 5, 2017)

I've had better luck with chinese Squiers than Schecter and Ibanez Prestige. Guitar shopping is kind of crazy these days. There are amazing guitars for $250 and even less, and hunks of junk pushing $1,000.


----------



## HoustonJr (Mar 5, 2017)

Picked up a LTD TE-200 last summer. Threw in a Duncan Distortion/Jazz pickup combo and some locking tuners. Thing rips.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 5, 2017)

I own a couple of these and can't recommend them more... ridiculous features and quality... and you can pick them up for $900 new or $600-700 used.


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm gonna throw in a slightly off-the-beaten path choice in here. Reverend Double Agent:






http://reverendguitars.com/guitars/double-agent-og

Despite the P90 in the neck, I'm sure you could still play some metal on this.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 5, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> I own a couple of these and can't recommend them more... ridiculous features and quality... and you can pick them up for $900 new or $600-700 used.



+1. 

Those things are fantastic....asymmetrical neck, compound radius, locking nut and bridge, SS frets and awesome pickups. Sound and play great for anything...cleans all the way to drop A brutality.


----------



## Jeffbro (Mar 5, 2017)

MatthewK said:


> I've had better luck with chinese Squiers than Schecter and Ibanez Prestige. Guitar shopping is kind of crazy these days. There are amazing guitars for $250 and even less, and hunks of junk pushing $1,000.



Yeah no....

One honda breaking down doesn't mean hondas are bad cars...


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Mar 5, 2017)

BubbleWrap said:


> Ibanez SZ!



+1 

I have an SZ720 that I bought new 12 years ago (paid like $500 I think). Now you can find them for around $300 (or even less) depending on where you look. 

I've never owned a Prestige version, but they are usually harder to find.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 5, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> +1.
> 
> Those things are fantastic....asymmetrical neck, compound radius, locking nut and bridge, SS frets and awesome pickups. Sound and play great for anything...cleans all the way to drop A brutality.



This is the one. It's basically a mini-JP6, as far as it's new price point goes. Even the trem on has an OFR. So specs wise these are sharp.


----------



## pfizer (Mar 6, 2017)

PRS SE for me personally is an incredible bang for the buck guitar. They've started putting Paul's signature on the headstock like the core models, making it look a little less cheap. The wide-thin neck profile isn't exactly as thin as an Ibanez, but still plenty thin for shredding and rhythm work.


Another recent company with great value guitars is Chapman Guitars. They just unveiled their new line-up at NAMM, and they've got some pretty cool stuff. IIRC, the guitars are built by the same folks that build the PRS SE models, so that's a pretty good standard right there.


----------



## Yianni54 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ibanez Prestige
SCHECTERS are good value
Caparison dellinger for a few more bucks


----------



## Jeffbro (Mar 8, 2017)

Yianni54 said:


> Ibanez Prestige
> SCHECTERS are good value
> Caparison dellinger for a few more bucks



Caparisons should never be mentioned with "bang for the buck"

A used prestige literally does the same thing for 1/3 the price of a used caparison.


----------



## pylyo (Mar 8, 2017)

Check FGN guitars too. Amazing quality, fretwork and great pickups, made in Japan. You can get them for silly price too, if you look around a bit. I love mine just as much as my 10x more expensive guitars.


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Mar 8, 2017)

Small update: Found a Kiesel DC600 on Reverb for $800. It has a tune-o-matic style bridge and 25" scale, so it's not -exactly- what I wanted, but I think it'll fill the role quite nicely. If it doesn't do it for me, I'm pretty confident I can sell it without taking a huge loss. So many good recommendations in this thread. I'd end up with 50 guitars if I had the funds...

edit: orrrr i've made a huge mistake. guess we'll see!



pylyo said:


> Check FGN guitars too. Amazing quality, fretwork and great pickups, made in Japan. You can get them for silly price too, if you look around a bit. I love mine just as much as my 10x more expensive guitars.



That is soooo clean. Love it.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Mar 11, 2017)

+1 on PRS
+1 on Agile

Also, G&L guitars are awesome


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 12, 2017)

ScumTricycle said:


> Small update: Found a Kiesel DC600 on Reverb for $800. It has a tune-o-matic style bridge and 25" scale, so it's not -exactly- what I wanted, but I think it'll fill the role quite nicely. If it doesn't do it for me, I'm pretty confident I can sell it without taking a huge loss. So many good recommendations in this thread. I'd end up with 50 guitars if I had the funds...
> 
> edit: orrrr i've made a huge mistake. guess we'll see!
> 
> ...



used guitars that have been vetted and played especially by people here are ok.
Don't go out of your way to deal with kiesel customer service.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 12, 2017)

Schecter KM (if you like hardtail) or JL (if you want trem) are best value used guitars by far.. 3pc neck with carbon rods, SS frets, high quality overall for under $800 usually.. can't beat that (unless you find a used Carvin)


----------



## Jeffbro (Mar 12, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> used guitars that have been vetted and played especially by people here are ok.
> Don't go out of your way to deal with kiesel customer service.



Used guitars are actually more likely to have factory issues. There is usually a reason someone is selling a "mint" "hardly played" guitar at a huge loss.



SnowfaLL said:


> Schecter KM (if you like hardtail) or JL (if you want trem) are best value used guitars by far.. 3pc neck with carbon rods, SS frets, high quality overall for under $800 usually.. can't beat that (unless you find a used Carvin)



A used 1527 with the best case on the market and better quality for $600-700 beats that


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Used guitars are actually more likely to have factory issues. There is usually a reason someone is selling a "mint" "hardly played" guitar at a huge loss.
> 
> 
> 
> A used 1527 with the best case on the market and better quality for $600-700 beats that



not if you no what you are doing.
this isn't a fly market or a pawn shop. People here are addicted to gas. I've sold dozens of perfect guitars.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> A used 1527 with the best case on the market and better quality for $600-700 beats that




A KM with stainless frets, duncans, carbon rods, luminlay, and hipshot hardware for a bit more, while still being well built trumps a 1527.

It's bang for your buck, you get a nice playing guitar with a 1527 but you get a nice playing guitar with more features with a KM or JL hardtail.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Mar 12, 2017)

Those KMs...dang
The 7-string version is on my list for a new guitar now


----------



## Jeffbro (Mar 13, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> A KM with stainless frets, duncans, carbon rods, luminlay, and hipshot hardware for a bit more, while still being well built trumps a 1527.
> 
> It's bang for your buck, you get a nice playing guitar with a 1527 but you get a nice playing guitar with more features with a KM or JL hardtail.



Edge pro + better neck and fret work >>> stainless frets, duncans, hipshot, inferior quality etc. No one even cares about carbon fiber rods.

Used 1527s also usually come with a prestige case and pre upgraded pickups while being cheaper.

Same reason why everyone agrees prestige >>> fancy spec'ed premiums


----------



## Shask (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Edge pro + better neck and fret work >>> stainless frets, duncans, hipshot, inferior quality etc. No one even cares about carbon fiber rods.
> 
> Used 1527s also usually come with a prestige case and pre upgraded pickups while being cheaper.
> 
> Same reason why everyone agrees prestige >>> fancy spec'ed premiums



I always hate when people say "better neck"..... the main difference between Ibanez and Schecter is NECK SHAPE!

Ibanez has a wider flatter D-shaped neck. Schecter has a narrower rounder C-shaped neck. That is the most important difference. Honestly, I would take a Schecter over Ibanez, because I can't play Ibanez necks without my wrist hurting.


----------



## JYNX2 (Mar 13, 2017)

I love the way charvel feels and sounds and the price is pretty compelling.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Edge pro + better neck and fret work >>> stainless frets, duncans, hipshot, inferior quality etc. No one even cares about carbon fiber rods.
> 
> Used 1527s also usually come with a prestige case and pre upgraded pickups while being cheaper.
> 
> Same reason why everyone agrees prestige >>> fancy spec'ed premiums



Well considering OP wants hardtail I think you can agree hipshot>edge pro. Plus I don't think theres anyone on sso who dislikes hipshot product, they're great. 

Every Schecter I've owned has had good fretwork and my prestige wasn't much better, give the schecter a setup and it's equally as good. Quality is good, again of the multiple schecters i've owned they've been stellar. I've had one Ibby prestige which while it was good the nickel frets were annoying compared to stainless.

Also necks are subjective, and I like carbon rods as I don't have to set up my guitar everytime the weather changes. 

Your argument for this Ibby hangs on the fact that OP might want a hardcase


----------



## pullthatwigback (Aug 8, 2017)

The old ebmm sub 1 is pretty amazing. You can get a high quality mia guitar for like $400.


----------



## vilk (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Used guitars are actually more likely to have factory issues. There is usually a reason someone is selling a "mint" "hardly played" guitar at a huge loss.


I disagree. At least, the one nice guitar I sold in my life (RG2228A) had nothing wrong with it. I was moving internationally and I wasn't in love with it, and that was enough for me to sell it.

When I see someone selling a nice guitar, I'm usually more under the impression that
1) They're trying to fund another nice guitar
or
2) They've grown out of their GAS (or are being forced) and are shedding guitars that they don't play as comparatively often
or
3) They bought a guitar that they wanted to try but it's not to their taste and they've given up trying to force themselves to like it.


----------



## Fathand (Aug 9, 2017)

I'll go completely against the grain here. 

Hunt down a 90's Gibson LP Studio, with a 60's neck if you want a shredder. The only modern upgrade they need (IMO) are locking tuners. Nowadays I even think the stock PU's are more than ok


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Aug 9, 2017)

I've purchased a bunch of guitars since I made this thread. Here's how it went:

Kiesel DC600: I liked this, but the neck was a bit thick for me. For some reason I never really bonded with this one. Great build quality and no issues, it just didn't stick. Ended up selling it. I like the "thin" option on Kiesels, which this didn't have. 

Ibanez RG652ahmfx Prestige: Build quality is great, pickups are fine (not real exciting), neck is crazy thin. Great axe for the price. The case is awesome too.

PRS SE Holcomb: Split on this one. The pickups are the best of the bunch, without a doubt. Build quality seems alright, but I've already replaced the nut and tuners. Not sure that I love the flat radius. White neck binding looks cheap. 

TL;DR: I _think_ the right answer was buying the RG652, and adding the Holcomb pickups to it. But hey, now I know 

Side note: I also picked up a UV777BK on eBay and ended up playing that the MOST out of all of them. Ironically it's neither 6 string, nor hardtail. Guess I don't know what the hell I want.



pullthatwigback said:


> The old ebmm sub 1 is pretty amazing. You can get a high quality mia guitar for like $400.



I saw that on Reverb the other day. I bet that thing is a steal.


----------



## op1e (Aug 9, 2017)

MatthewK said:


> I've had better luck with chinese Squiers than Schecter and Ibanez Prestige. Guitar shopping is kind of crazy these days. There are amazing guitars for $250 and even less, and hunks of junk pushing $1,000.



I love the crap outta my new Infinity Jazzmaster. Even the pickups are fine, but swapping them for covered LTD LH150's and push/push pots for single coil and parallel options. I also have a standard strat that's great, and a Bullet I'm upgrading. After getting everything jacked 4 years ago and all the bumps my stuff takes in the truck, I just can't see investing highly in another guitar.


----------



## robski92 (Aug 9, 2017)

Used Ibanez RGA121. I have two and they can be had cheap and sound great!


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 9, 2017)

super pissed that those Tunomatic EVH's with the locking nut dont exist at a good price point anymore, those look wicked.


----------

